# Magic, VT - AZ Gathering Feb (10) -11-12, 2012



## billski (Nov 30, 2011)

Alpine Zone gathering - show and go - Come for a day, two or three.  
Friday 10, Saturday 11, Sunday 12.

Show and go means you arrange your own ticket, lodging and meals.  That said, there are lots of folks to help with all that stuff.  Discount tickets for Magic-First-Timers.  Tours and wisdom from wise old sages.  Learn how to avoid the trolls in the Magic Forest.

Critical apres-ski meeting     No worries about your ability - trails and skiers for all sizes and ages. 

Let us know if you're interested, either post here or send a PM

From this thread
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=668278#post668278

We  have the following conspirators so far:

jrmagic
gmcunni
djspookman
rustygroomer
sorcerer (I have taken liberties!)
orangegondola
billski

Who knows, you might see a witch, a wizard or Elvis!


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 30, 2011)

billski said:


> Learn how to avoid the trolls in the Magic Forest.



Don't you watch the Save magic movies. they are gnomes not trolls:wink:


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Don't you watch the Save magic movies. they are gnomes not trolls:wink:



Which Vid?


----------



## darent (Nov 30, 2011)

sounds like a plan, always wanted to ski magic, on my calander


----------



## bigbog (Nov 30, 2011)

darent said:


> sounds like a plan, always wanted to ski magic, on my calander



+1      
"A definite _possibility_", but have to remember...February is the powder month up here too....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 30, 2011)

Its got to be a powder day...


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 1, 2011)

billski said:


> Which Vid?



I beleive it was fron 2010. If I remember I will ask Guy Douchette when I see him


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I beleive it was fron 2010. If I remember I will ask Guy Douchette when I see him



I think I need autographs.  Wonder which pic is best?


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry Bill. Guy does not allow pictures. He prefers to keep his face behind the lens:wink:


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 1, 2011)

billski said:


> Which Vid?



here ya go Bill. I couldnt get the embed code to work.

Fire Ice and Laserbeams


----------



## Abubob (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in for Friday or Saturday. I'll ski on anything other than rocks (unless of course they're covered in snow).


----------



## CTNoob (Dec 2, 2011)

Bill,

Thanks for the PM. I may be in for a day trip. Let me see what the calendar looks like. I'd love to ski a classic like Magic.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I can swing at least one of those days


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's the poster I'm using to promote this to my club.  I think the AZ possee is about eight so far.

The club.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 8, 2011)

May try and do a day trip fri.
- unless I get snowed in and have to ski sat also.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2011)

Madroch said:


> May try and do a day trip fri.
> - unless I get snowed in and have to ski sat also.



didn't you do this last season and end up injured?


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2011)

Madroch said:


> May try and do a day trip fri.
> - unless I get snowed in and have to ski sat also.



You _will _get snowed in.  The voodoo lady has spoken!  :beer:


----------



## Madroch (Dec 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> didn't you do this last season and end up injured?



Yup... caught a snow snake in the woods and cracked my noggin hard early... not this year though!!!


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 16, 2011)

Magic looks pretty awesome.  I think I need to check it out this year.  If the weather looks good maybe I'll try to shoot up there for that weekend.


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2011)

i hope they have snow by the time we get there.


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2011)

This is prime time.  Hard to believe not!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2012)

wonder if the black chair will be running when we're there.


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm gonna try to go, i have two weddings / two bachelor parties / pregnant wife all going on this spring. Really cuts into the weekends ! (no excuses!!!)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'm gonna try to go, i have two weddings / two bachelor parties / pregnant wife all going on this spring. Really cuts into the weekends ! (no excuses!!!)



you ain't going to be skiing next year with a new baby in the house, get it in now.


----------



## farlep99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Black chair is scheduled to run on Pres. Day weekend


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 19, 2012)

Whats the good word on lodging, I'm thinking Magic View or Blue Geltelian(spelling not my forte)?


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> Whats the good word on lodging, I'm thinking Magic View or Blue Geltelian(spelling not my forte)?



They are good.  If money and convenience are not an issue, consider Motel in the Meadow, down Rte 11 about 10 mins in Chester.   A bed and bath and TV. $69.   I believe this is a 7 day a week rate.  I do not believe there is a blackout.  Nice, family owned.


Add 9% VT tax to all.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> Whats the good word on lodging, I'm thinking Magic View or Blue Geltelian(spelling not my forte)?



They are good.  If money and convenience are not an issue, consider Motel in the Meadow, down Rte 11 about 10 mins in Chester.   A bed and bath and TV. $69.   I believe this is a 7 day a week rate.  I do not believe there is a blackout.  Nice, family owned.


Add 9% VT tax to all.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm guessing 69$ is the better rate?


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 19, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> I'm guessing 69$ is the better rate?



Yes though the others won't break the bank either and are closer. Actually the other 2 might also offer discount lift tickets. I know they used to which would make your total cost closer. The Snowdon Motel is also a pretty reasonable option and close.


----------



## djspookman (Jan 20, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> you ain't going to be skiing next year with a new baby in the house, get it in now.



meh.  you will.  We practically raise our kids at Magic!  Our first kiddo was born in October 07, we brought her to the mountain in her car seat while momma and I swapped skiing for watching the little one from December on!  Both of my kids now come to the lodge to hang out/ ski/ sled while one of us (the Mrs. and I) switch skiing for watching kids. Magic is a GREAT family mountain!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 20, 2012)

djspookman said:


> meh.  you will.  We practically raise our kids at Magic!  Our first kiddo was born in October 07, we brought her to the mountain in her car seat while momma and I swapped skiing for watching the little one from December on!  Both of my kids now come to the lodge to hang out/ ski/ sled while one of us (the Mrs. and I) switch skiing for watching kids. Magic is a GREAT family mountain!



Exactly!! Nick we need to make you a Magic regular


----------



## Abubob (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't make the 11th after all. Anyone planning on the 4th?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 29, 2012)

I will make this if it snows.  JrMagic, you gonna be around?


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 29, 2012)

I can only make the 12th.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 30, 2012)

Weather dependent but I'm supposed to be up in that area the 6th - 10th with a Camelback posse.  We are hoping for that elusive snow storm that will open Magic during the week.  We have tenative plans to be further north on the 10th but there is the possibility that we could be there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2012)

I will try to be there if the weather is good at least one of the days.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> I will try to be there *if the weather is good* at least one of the days.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 30, 2012)

2knees said:


> I will make this if it snows.  JrMagic, you gonna be around?



I'll be there for Saturday for sure and likely Sunday though my son has a winter LAX playoff game so I will probably pack it in around 1:00.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> I will try to be there if the weather is good at least one of the days.


:blink:

C'mon you can do better than that! If its your first time I believe Rusty can get you the $40 ticket deal. Just shoot him a pm.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i hope they have snow by the time we get there.



i was trying to be funny, not predict the future.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i was trying to be funny, not predict the future.



Will you be there Sunday funny guy?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Will you be there Sunday funny guy?



honestly, i'm not sure. I want to go but if it is the same as last weekend with 2 trails open i have to think about it.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 9, 2012)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=43.198168406832046&lon=-72.7569580078125&site=aly&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text

Better than nothing?
Pre-purchased my ticket so I'm hoping, against all odds, for a fluke snow storm.


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2012)

I can only make Saturday this weekend.

The gnome is on the bar.  He will  prevail .


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

emmaurice2 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=43.198168406832046&lon=-72.7569580078125&site=aly&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text
> 
> Better than nothing?
> Pre-purchased my ticket so I'm hoping, against all odds, for a fluke snow storm.



brrrrrrrrrrrr

extra layers needed.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> extra layers needed.



I've got some extra layers built in.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

emmaurice2 said:


> I've got some extra layers built in.



+1


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

sadly i won't be able to hit Magic this weekend. i look forward to jealously reading the trip reports.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2012)

At least they will have Talisman open to give a litle variety. If we get a couple of inches we may be able to add another run or two to the options.


----------



## djspookman (Feb 12, 2012)

It was nice finally meeting jrmagic and billski (finally!), if only in brief passing!  My youngest daughter had been outside for a while and needed to get inside to warm up.  Next time, we'll have to make some turns!

dave


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope you guys had fun. We skied Bromley yesterday, and stopped in at Magic on our way back to the cabin. For the amount of snow, things looked better than expected.

I did notice a charter bus in the outer parking lot. I believe that's the first time I'd seen a bus trip @ Magic.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, djspookman.  Glad to spend 30 seconds with you   Spent the morning skiing with Sorcerer, since sunny, calm day.  Good for opening it up.  Sorcerer is good!  Coming up the lift I heard, "Hey! what are you doing here?"  It was jrmagic standing under the lift.  All appearances were that I was going to ski Sunday, but Saturday it was.  Skied with JR and a friend for a run.  As always, great runs with JRmagic. Talisman was pretty cool around the bend, then over the hill, it was a bit scratchy.

I've skied all up and down the Green mt. spine now sometimes more than once in the past three weeks.  I've come to the conclusion that most resorts are skiing the same, regardless of the base.  It doesn't matter whether you have eight inches or three feet, the top surface is the same.  Crunched up by the groomers in the AM, scratchy by late AM.  Now Magic does't have as many trails as other corporate mountains, but skies just as well.   Fo

It was hopping when I got there (I was watching Ladies WC slalom at 4am) around almost 10.   There was a large bunch of boy scouts who camped overnight upstairs in the lodge.  They were all out for lessons in the AM (the ski school director was going nuts).  A junior race in progress most of the day.  Lots of little kids playing inside and out.  At the end of the day a nice folk group and a very full bar.  Rustygroomer was hanging out there with his SO.  Even Jim was running around picking up trash!  For all of this activity, lift lines surged to almost ten people.  For all that, almost every chair was full most of the day.

The racks were full, the snow tubing was busy all day, and lots of beginners on the learning hill.  I do hope they can upgrade from a handle tow some day.

For the afternoon, I figured a little education might help me handle this year's challenging conditions.  Adam spent two hours coaching me, patiently (necessary) but insistently trying to figure out how to undo hardwired bad habits.  Well worth it.  It was all bout carving and control.  Spent the afternoon on the "east side", doing blues and just working on technique.  Really helped control my edging over scratch, rather than just zooming over it.  Lots of hours this weekend (Jay the day before), several good falls.  I feel much stronger and a little more skilled.  Hopefully something in there will help my NASTAR racing!

The ski shop move was excellent. Great selection, in your face store adds a lot to the ambiance.

Great day.  Love to see the place hopping!  Go Magic!

Time to sit back on this windy Sunday and watch the WC, and nurse the finger I fell on and the over extended calf (both from last week at da 'bush.)


----------



## darent (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry to have missed the magic gathering, janski and I started at stowe on tuesday and worked our way down the greens, we had to be home on sunday and with the storm kicking up the seas we  headed home saturday and sure enough the boats were cancelled on sunday, hope all had fun and we will get there another time.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 12, 2012)

Good to see you again Bill. Im glad to hgear that lesson helped you out a bit. DJ we will definitely catch up for some runs this year.  As Bill said conditions were a tad scratchy but with so many people on the hill that was inevitable.  Hatsw off to the grooming and snowmaking teams. The chute is as good if not better than it was last year when we had 4 times the snow. They groomed out Talisman almnost edge to edge giving many line choices. Sunday was a lot colder but with less traffic all I can say is wow. Talisman groomed out to perfection and skied very true and FAST. Did some Super G turns with  Dowork running point. Got my blood pumping really good. Trick was jsut as good as was sunshione corner showoff and Hocus pocus. I can;t wait to get up there next weekend. The bar was really hopping this weekend and when I came back down for dinner at 8:00 it was stil packed. Even when I headed back up to the codo at 9:30  there was at least 100 people there still.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 12, 2012)

Was at Magic today (Sunday), not sure if any other AZers were there.  It was very different from my last visit when they had just gotten a few inches of fresh snow, but fun all the same.  Trick and Talisman skied very fast.  The Sara Grayson Memorial races were a blast to watch and her mother's speech very touching.  After the races ended and Show Off re-opened I found that to have the best snow on the mountain.  Skied until 2:30 when the winds really started to pick up at the top.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 13, 2012)

I was out there for several runs on Sunday but left the hill before 1:00 due ot kids sports commitments.  Sorry I missed you but glad you enjoyed yourself.  Skiers right on Showoff was definitely the swetest but everything open skied very well and yes Tali skied especially fast but was loads of fun.


----------

